# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Bowhunting with Dogs

## BobbyP

Hi there.

I'm new to bowhunting and I'm wondering if anyone uses dogs for bowhunting? I assume this is a done thing but I cannot find any videos or any information on bowhunting with a hunting dog.

If anyone has experience with bowhunting with hunting dogs I'd like to hear what the results were like.

Cheers

----------


## madjon_

> Hi there.
> 
> I'm new to bowhunting and I'm wondering if anyone uses dogs for bowhunting? I assume this is a done thing but I cannot find any videos or any information on bowhunting with a hunting dog.
> 
> If anyone has experience with bowhunting with hunting dogs I'd like to hear what the results were like.
> 
> Cheers


NO!
From a bow hunter.

----------


## BobbyP

Cheers for the reply.

Could you give reasons as to why the answer is no

----------


## madjon_

> Cheers for the reply.
> 
> Could you give reasons as to why the answer is no


NZ Bowhunters

----------


## 7mmwsm

I have. Dog seems to find deer just like when I'm hunting with a rifle. 
Bow Hunters society get all bitter and twisted about using a dog though. Alright to use high tech bows, range finders, two way radios and the likes to beat a deer, but use a tool which man has been hunting with since time began (ie a dog) and they get the shits with you. Hence I don't belong to the bow hunters society anymore.

----------


## bigbear

> NZ Bowhunters


Do you have a link where they say you can't use a dog?

----------


## kawhia

In the fair chase bit.... can not be used for hunting only recovery.... bit behind the times logic

----------


## Friwi

.

----------


## Russian 22.

> In the fair chase bit.... can not be used for hunting only recovery.... bit behind the times logic


That's a load of bollocks. So it's fair chase for dog and rifle. But not bow and dog? Not very logical.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Muzzyfan

I left NZBS late 80s when i started getting sh@% for hunting with sights. Oh how times have changed. I have bow hunted with a pointer (dog) for years now. German short haired pointer i ve found best. Great on deer in bush.

----------


## stug

Check out Avidhunters latest video on YouTube. He uses 2 vizlas and shot three deer with the bow in one day.

----------


## canross

A dog seems like a great assistant when bowhunting, especially since an amazing number of animals will stay bedded down to within a few meters of you waiting for you to walk past (dogs and thermal are great for discovering just how much you've been missing). 

Training a dog up to be quiet and calm all the way in to bowhunting range could be pretty tough though.

----------


## Micky Duck

agree.....the quiet and clam bit would have to be spot on...... hope to find out one day soon after lockdown is over....

----------


## 7mmwsm

A strong eye heading dog is as good as anything. It's in their nature to be sneaky.

----------


## Muzzyfan

A good tip i found. if your using dog when bowhunting, never ever let it hold or bail. If you dont get a pass through and broad swinging around can make more of mess of a dog than a wild boar.

----------

